# Онлайн проверка отдельных файлов на вирусы



## iskander-k

*OnLine проверка отдельных подозрительных файлов.*

Проверка файлов, нижеперечисленными сервисами, позволяют узнать, является ли файл заражённым\вирусом\трояном или нет. Каждый из сервисов имеет свои особенности проверки файлов. Обычно об этих особенностях написано на главных страничках: так например virustotal.com помимо обычной проверки ещё может осуществлять проверку файлов по их контрольных суммах (MD5, SHA1, SHA256), сервис virscan.org умеет проверять архивы с количеством файлов не больше 20 шт. и с простыми паролями 'infected' или 'virus', это может понадобиться, если нужно проверить карантин созданый утилитой *AVZ*.



Спойлер: On-line проверка подозрительных файлов



*OnLine-сервисы для проверки подозрительных файлов*

*COMODO Valkyrie*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Если у вас есть подозрительный файл, отправьте по форме. После закачки файла, автоматизированная система анализа Comodo просканирует его и выдаст отчет. Для отправки файла требуется регистрация.




*Dr.Web Online*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



С помощью онлайн-сканеров Dr.Web Вы можете бесплатно проверить вызывающие у Вас подозрение файлы или ссылки на наличие в них вирусов и вредоносных программ.




*Jotti*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Бесплатный антивирусный онлайн-сканер Jotti позволяет проверять подозрительные файлы на вирусы с использованием нескольких антивирусных программ




*Kaspersky Online Scanner*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Kaspersky Online Scanner - онлайн-антивирус, который позволяет проверить подозрительные файлы размером до 30 MB на известные вирусы с использованием технологий Антивируса Касперского




*Metadefender Cloud*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Онлайн-антивирус Metadefender от OPSWAT позволяет быстро проверить файлы до 140 MB на наличие вирусов с использованием нескольких (более 40) антивирусных сканеров




*NANO Антивирус Онлайн-сканер*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Бесплатный онлайн-сканер NANO Антивирус позволяет проверить файлы до 20MB на наличие вирусов, троянов и различного рода вредоносного кода.




*Vba32*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Проверка не только одного, а сразу нескольких файлов, предварительно запакованных в архив.




*VirSCAN.org*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



VirSCAN.org - мульти-движковый бесплатный онлайн антивирус, проверяющий на вирусы файлы 37 разными антивирусами




*VirusImmune*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



VirusImmune - онлайн-антивирус для анализа файлов размером до 300 MB на наличие вредоносного кода. Выполняет проверку с помощью более 80 антивирусов, установленных на серверах веб-сервиса




*Virustotal*



Спойлер: Краткое описание



Онлайн сервис, который анализирует подозрительные файлы и облегчает быстрое обнаружение вирусов, червей, троянов и всех видов вредоносных программ, определяемых антивирусами. По окончании проверки генерируется ссылка на результат проверки



*NANO Антивирус Online Scanner*


Спойлер: Краткое описание



Воспользуйтесь бесплатной онлайн-версией сканера NANO Антивирус для того чтобы проверить файлы, вызывающие у вас подозрение, на наличие в них вирусов, троянских программ и прочего вредоносного программного обеспечения.


----------



## Severnyj

Тема обновлена, мертвые ссылки удалены.


----------



## Dragokas

Еще один:

NoDistribute - Online Virus Scanner Without Result Distribution


----------



## Severnyj

Раньше он по-моему назывался novirusthanks и старая ссылка выбросила 404 поэтому и удалил. И вообще открою тему)


----------

